# Nicky Henderson



## Clodagh (26 February 2017)

What a day from hell he had yesterday, he will never appear on the Opening Show again! He was jinxed.
On the plus side I see Triolo d'Arlene has survived to retire, they way he was pulled up and held stock still yesterday got me worried. He has broken his pelvis. He is a beautiful horse.

Did you see Barry Geraghty has broken a rib and has a collapsed lung. He is quoted as saying 'Nothnig too serious, thank goodness'...they are all mad.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 February 2017)

If they weren't mad they wouldn't do it! 

Simonsig was certainly up there looking out for his pal yesterday. I love Triolo, I am glad he will retire now. Cracking a pelvis over a fence is worse than doing it at home on the gallop but it is mostly quite fixable.

I haven't watched The Eider yet in full, only the final two fences. I put money on Mysteree - you couldn't not, mud lover, stays all day, jumps for fun, 4th in the race last year. My only bug bear is that he is no longer in our yard! He was one of 'mine' but I am glad to see him doing so well. At least he is still in the family so to speak with Michael Scu.


----------



## MyBoyChe (26 February 2017)

My son popped in to see me yesterday whilst I was watching the racing, he has no interest in in at all but is quite sporty.  He happened to see a couple of quite nasty looking falls, if you watch racing as much as I do, you could see they were nasty but not life threatening.  He was absolutely gobsmacked, couldnt believe the jocks just got up, had a bit of a grimace and walked off, nor could he believe how much they get paid for doing it   They are indeed, a breed apart


----------



## Clodagh (26 February 2017)

Barry to miss the festival! Such a shame.


----------



## Mariposa (26 February 2017)

He must be so disappointed, I feel so bad for him - especially with so many great rides coming up. I guess he doesn't have to chose between Yanworth and Buvear D'air in the Champion Hurdle anymore! :/


----------



## Brummyrat (26 February 2017)

Absolutely rotten luck for Barry, so relieved they managed to save Triolo and hopefully he can have a happy retirement.  Did anyone see that amazing ride from James Best, I almost cried for him!


----------



## Mariposa (27 February 2017)

Brummyrat said:



			Did anyone see that amazing ride from James Best, I almost cried for him!
		
Click to expand...

It was so lovely to see a jockey SO happy to win! That horse looks like a character though, dropping his shoulder like that and dumping him! I had money on Theatre Guide and was shouting him home, thought he ran really well given the weight he was carrying.


----------



## Clodagh (27 February 2017)

Brummyrat said:



			Absolutely rotten luck for Barry, so relieved they managed to save Triolo and hopefully he can have a happy retirement.  Did anyone see that amazing ride from James Best, I almost cried for him!
		
Click to expand...

It was absolutely amazing, was it Mick Fitz who said he must have balls the size of watermelons? (Or similar). Fantastic ride, mature beyond his years.


----------

